# Vermeer BC1000 or Morbark 2070XL



## protreecare (Nov 12, 2003)

Does anyone have experience with a Vermeer BC1000 ? Looks pretty neat with no clutch to wear out. The price I was quoted was around $22,000 . What have others paid for one? Considering a BC 1000 or a Morabark 2070XL. The Morbark looks like a neat machine, but the drum is half the width of the Vermeer or the Morbark Model 12. Anyways need a new chipper to pull behind my F450, and looking sell some Vermeer 1230's. Any input appreciated.
Thanks
Zack


----------

